# The Official 2011 Pumpkin Growers Thread



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Who's growing their own this year?

I'm only growing a few this year, and not the JOL type. I'm growing Sweet Sugar Pie, small cooking types. I sowed directly into the ground and have three plants that are just on their way.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Here they are!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think Spooky1 decided not to grow any this year, so we'll stick to vicarious gardening and enjoy seeing what other folks do


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

Man, this has been a hard spring for squash! I have tried six varieties (some JOL, some eating types) and thus far I have one (one!) winter squash seedling. Gotta love Cascadia!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

you bet, even have the squash that is what pumpkin pie mixes are made of. These things can be up to 20 lbs...more pulp and less seeds.
They are orange in color and kind of look like a butternut squash.

Also doing pie pumpkins as well.


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

This thread kick started me. Thanks!

Just did my 5th(?) planting of the year. I am now officially out of squash seeds. We shall see what happens. The ground has been so wet that my FIL is disking up a field he planted a month ago and starting again. 

Yea Frighteners! Eat them!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I over plant ...soooo no yea me


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

But it will be fun to give away your canning for that OTHER holiday. Easy presents! : )


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

This year is our first outing. We're just now building mounds for the patch and burying pots for watering. We've got seeds for five different kinds. Surely one or two will take.


----------



## Dark Carver (Mar 30, 2010)

Mine keep shriveling up. The female flowers don't even get the chance to open... I think it's because of the Arizona heat.


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

I have about 8 plants going at the moment, lost 2, getting pretty big 4-5 leaf stage. when i pleant these out cn they go in a shady area ? seed's are just JOL's, Dosen't say on pack whether to put in a sunny spot or not.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

they will take some good light, try a spot with 6hrs at least.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I will be planting my pumpkins on July 2nd. I hope I get a better crop (which amounted to nothing) than last year.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

I have 8 plants out on the front yard in planters this year. I tried the garden last year, but they all died from root rot...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I put in 8 hills, 4 reg and 4 pie....they grew very well last year.


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

Our four mounds have sprouted nicely. The drought here has been pretty brutal, but our buried pots have made conditions much better. It's about time to trim down to a couple stems per mound. I really don't know what to expect after that.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I have three that have taken off. They've got a few fruits, but whether they set or not is yet to be seen as the vines aren't huge at this point. I'll get pics later today.


----------



## MistressWitch (Feb 20, 2010)

I don't want to hijack the thread but I would really LOVE some advice here. I had 2 year old seeds for the GIANT 500+ lb pumpkins..... so I planted 6 in peat pots indoors. 4 of them are now about 10" tall and need to go outside. I have the space and sunlight for them, and they will look FANTASTIC in the yard haunt but.....

What the heck do I do with them on Nov 1??? 

What in the world was I thinking???? 

Oh yeah.... how awsome it will be to have GIANT pumpkins in the yard haunt.... but I should have thought the plan through past Halloween....

HELP???

MW


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

compost


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

This is our second year with raised garden boxes in our back yard. This is the first year growing pumpkins. I somehow currently have 14 JOL plants growing...:jol:

My small back yard will be overgrown in a few more weeks. I can't wait!!


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

Ours have just about covered their mounds. I'm looking forward to overflow soon!


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

despite early problems, i now have one (ONE!) decorative pumpkin plant. it sprouted while i was out of town, and the catsitter sent me pictures. my people know me.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

MistressWitch said:


> I don't want to hijack the thread but I would really LOVE some advice here. I had 2 year old seeds for the GIANT 500+ lb pumpkins..... so I planted 6 in peat pots indoors. 4 of them are now about 10" tall and need to go outside. I have the space and sunlight for them, and they will look FANTASTIC in the yard haunt but.....
> 
> What the heck do I do with them on Nov 1???
> 
> ...


Sorry, but you made me laugh pretty hard. I'm not sure what to do with them. Sorry to hear about you predicament. Good luck!


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

We have 4 rouge vif d etampes (french cinderella pumpkin) plants growing and one has it's first female blossom. This is a pic off the net.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

MistressWitch said:


> What the heck do I do with them on Nov 1???
> 
> What in the world was I thinking????
> 
> ...


Row, row, row your pumpkin?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, Haunti, that looks like it would be a total hoot to try out


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

The fruits appear, but none have set yet. It's still a bit early so I'm not concerned.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Those plants are looking good, Ms W


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

Jealousy!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

This pumpkin appears to have set. It's grown slightly (from when it first presented w/ a flower) and has a healthy, plump appearance. There's another on one of the other vines that I believe has also set.


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

awwww look at that baby  adorable!! keep the pics comming, since I didnt grow this year I'll have to watch your grow


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

Should I be training the vines or something? Mine are just growing in a bunch.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Just send them in the direction you want them to go, Austen. They'll put out little tendril holdfasts and snag onto anything along the way, so you might want to keep the vines away from other plants.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I have two pumpkins that are definitely set, having grown tremendously over night. It's been quite hot here (the heat index has been over 100). I just gave them some extra water (in addition to the irrigation on the veggie patch which is set to twice a day at the moment).


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Question - 

Is there any fresh pumpkin available this time of year ? I need 10 lbs for a recipe. I can use butternut squash as an alternative, which I think is in season from Mexico now.

Thanks for any ideas : )


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Not that I'm aware of, but that is a good alternative as are sweet potatoes.


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

Hubbard squash is usually what is sold in the cans of pumpkin puree


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

from an on line article "
It turns out that some canned pumpkin is actually - gasp! - squash. Some manufacturers make "pumpkin" puree from one or more kinds of winter squashes such as butternut, Hubbard, and Boston Marrow, which can be less stringy and richer in sweetness and color.
But before we start crying fraud, it is interesting to note the rather fuzzy distinction between pumpkins and squashes. There are three varieties of winter squashes: _Cucurbita pepo_, _Cucurbita maxima_, and _Curcubita moschata_. _C. pepo_ includes the gourds we traditionally think of as pumpkins, such as the kind used for jack-o'-lanterns. Hubbard and Boston Marrow squashes fall into the _C. maxima_ category, while _C. moschata_ includes butternut squashes as well as the Dickinson pumpkins used by Libby's, the producer of most of the canned pumpkin in North America.
What do you think? Does it matter whether canned pumpkin is "pumpkin" or another type of squash? Or if you skip the cans altogether and make your pumpkin puree from scratch, what variety of gourd do you use?"
http://www.thekitchn.com/thekitchn/...nned-pumpkin-what-is-it-really-made-of-069123


----------



## Sinister Sid (Aug 27, 2010)

This is my first year trying to grow pumpkins. I have about 50 seedling/sprouts right now. I am getting ready to transplant them on friday. I planted them on July 6th and I am hoping I gave them enough time to mature? I guess we will have to wait and see?? I will post pics later once I transplant them.


----------



## charlie (Jul 9, 2007)

Here are my pumpkins. This is the second year that I've tried. The first year I had a bad case of powdery mildew and was only able to get 1 pumpkin. So far this year the mildew seems to be staying away, but I am having an issue with leaves turning yellow and getting holes in them. If anyone has advice, please let me know.

Thanks
charlie


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Check out this article, Sid:

http://www.ehow.com/info_8123603_plant-pumpkin-seeds-halloween.html

Normally you want 100 to 120 days for pumpkins to grow and ripen. Since you're in Florida, you can plant later (late June to very early July), so you might be okay. If you still have the seed packet, it will state the number of days needed for maturation for the variety you're trying to grow.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Any signs of squash borers on your plants, Charlie? The holes could be due to a pest of some kind.

Are you using a fertilizer of any kind? Pumpkins are fast growing plants and will need good nutrition to support their growth.


----------



## charlie (Jul 9, 2007)

RoxyBlue said:


> Any signs of squash borers on your plants, Charlie? The holes could be due to a pest of some kind.
> 
> Are you using a fertilizer of any kind? Pumpkins are fast growing plants and will need good nutrition to support their growth.


Thanks for the prompt response. I have not seen any signs of insects and have been checking the bottom of the leaves regularly. I am not using fertilizer - I will get some right away. Is there any particular type that you would recommend?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I've seen folks mention using a high phosphorous fertilizer. We always just used Miracle-Gro on our plants.


----------



## Sinister Sid (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks RoxyBlue. I did read the back of the packages and tried to follow their guidelines. I wanted to plant about a week earlier, but had a lot of other things going on.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Pumpkin Sweet Sugar Pie, a cooking variety. Three plants with two fruits, both the size as in the picture. I'm confident fruit will set on the third plant as well; it's just a little smaller.


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

MsWicked! Yea! Gotta love those baby shots! 

So far I just have flowers on those that I actually planted, but... we found two volunteers! They are in a spot where the neighbors threw their rotting JOLs onto our property last year, and one has a baby fruit set. I am planning to fence them off today to indicate that regardless of their origin, they are MINE!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Your pumpkin vines look so healthy, Ms W

Pensive, your neighbors are either really thoughtful ("We'll send a cherished haunter potential future pumpkins by donating our old ones to her yard") or really obnoxious


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

Roxy, they are sadly obnoxious. They seem to find it a great place to throw all their lawn clippings and dog poop. But I feel bad for the guy since his wife got fired from her teaching job for texting inappropriate things to a sixteen year old. So I figure if he gets some solace from dumping crap in my yard it's okay.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Well, at least dog poop and grass clippings are good for growing pumpkins tossed into your yard


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

In the past week we've had some yellowing leaves, dry and brown along some edges. We worried about overwatering as well as bugs and bacteria, but the guy at the nursery said it was probably just sunburn. Go figure. I didn't know plants get sunburned. Of course this has been a brutal summer in these parts, nary a drop of rain in over a month and hotter than usual (which is saying something). Still, all four mounds have thrown out two vines each. We even got a couple of blossoms on one of them (I think it's the pie pumpkin, but I don't rmember which is which!).


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I got back after a week away and the original two pumpkins are now orange! One seems fully ripened and the other nearly fully ripened.

There are also several more fruits that have set. I need to get out there for a more comprehensive inspection, to weed and I'll snap a few pics.


----------



## charlie (Jul 9, 2007)

Ms. Wicked said:


> I got back after a week away and the original two pumpkins are now orange! One seems fully ripened and the other nearly fully ripened.
> 
> There are also several more fruits that have set. I need to get out there for a more comprehensive inspection, to weed and I'll snap a few pics.


Wow - your pumpkins seem to be coming along nicely. What part of the country are you in?

My vines are growing like crazy. The first female flower dried up and fell off before it bloomed - but there are two more on the same vine now, so we'll see.

charlie


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks, my pumpkins are great this year!

I have three vines, currently with four set fruit. Two of the fruits are almost fully ripened and two are green and growing.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You definitely have a green thumb, Ms W


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

The first two pumpkins, Sweet Sugar Pie.

There are four more that are set and growing.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Nice pumpkins Ms. Wicked. 

I am a little disheartened by the lack of vines I have for the amount of seeds I put in. I am just getting a couple of flowers now. This is the second year in a row that I bought seeds from Burpee and am having no luck with the pumpkin seeds. The plants look healthy and I planted them around the same time (July 1st). The other packets of seeds I bought (cosmos, zinnias, and lettuce) I have been successful with getting strong plants and great-looking flowers.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

How long do they last after you pick them? Ours look like they'll be ripe any day now.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

goneferal said:


> How long do they last after you pick them? Ours look like they'll be ripe any day now.


There is some information on harvesting and storing pumpkins here:

http://pumpkinnook.com/howto/storage.htm

And a little more here:

http://www.gardenguides.com/75451-store-pumpkins.html


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: My sister had a pumpkin patch this year (her first) and here is the fruit of her work. I think they are fabulous and amazing because it was DRY in North Carolina this year. She watered them religiously and she brought me 5 of them, including the big poppa you see in the left front. She planted the "fairy tale" pumpkins and I think she harvested over 100. I LOVE PUMPKINS (hence the name)!!:jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Wow, that's quite the haul, Pumpkin!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

yikes...you'll need to store these in a cool dry place, not sure they'll last till Halloween.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: My sister was worried about the same thing, but I will let you in on a secret about the fairy tale pumpkins. (some people call them cinderella pumpkins) Anyway, I buy this type of pumpkin every year from a local produce stand and they seem to last and last. I think the produce stand gets their pumpkins and cornstalks from Indianna and they are always beautiful, like these. (I didn't know you could grow them this far South, but she did!) I gave all of my sisters one of these fairy tale pumpkins last year, and do you know the one I gave my sister she just threw away in June? It had lasted that long from last year, but it got a bruise on the outside of the pumpkin in May and then in June 2011 it began to rot. I hope they last, I have them on my front porch, but they are out of the weather and I am checking them every day. For me, little else is as wonderful as FREE PUMPKINS! :jol:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

cool.
I may grow them next year myself.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

The last five pumpkins harvested today from the garden.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Good job, Ms. Wicked!!!

I think I'm growing a cross between a gourd and zuchinni. I have two of these on the vines.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Aww, they're so cute, Ms W


----------



## pumpking (Aug 30, 2011)

Growing six big mac pumpkin plants on my own this year but its been really dry and hot. only lost one of my plants though. Hoping to have something to show later on..


----------



## redg8r (Oct 20, 2007)

*Really Nice!!*

Here's ours,

These are growing from last years jack-o-lantern seeds.
My youngest son brought a small white pumpkin home from school and we disposed of it in our small planter by the fence. We had no idea it would sprout such a healthy vine on both sides of the fence :jol:



Pumpkin5, those pumpkins are awesome! I don't know much about growing or identifying but I'd love to have some of those growing for next year. Wanna trade some seeds for props?? :jol:

Thanks for sharing everyone!


----------



## Buzz (Aug 26, 2011)

Ms. Wicked said:


> The last five pumpkins harvested today from the garden.


I don't see 5 pumpkins, I see 5 pies...


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

I counted 6 orange gourds and two white ones this morning, with a couple of little guys starting to wake up. Guess it'll be harvest time soon.


----------



## byteme (Sep 26, 2009)

*Giant Pumpkin*

After years and years of trying to grow my our own Atlantic Giant we got one!! ..I noticed a little guy hanging off the vine on the deck of our old pool deck just over a old lawn chair and never thought of it again . We had a few grow and died after way too much rain . I felt like it was another year shot to hell i was a month late planting and only a few little guys to show for my efforts when I saw a familiar yellow color on the old deck behind the privacy wall and there it was almost 140 lbs of pumpkin.Now after we took the deck wall down we dragged this down chair and all as it grew into the chair .Guess Ill need to use the saws all to get her out .


----------



## TRICKorTERROR311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Would love to grow my own pumpkins. Super cool!


----------



## byteme (Sep 26, 2009)

I was so happy when i saw the size of this thing . I didnt name it at this seemedto jinx things and I found 1 more peanut pumpkins so now we have 3 small and the big on.We usually buy ours so i did add a coupl big ones to the mix from a grower the fill spots on our ever growing haunt yard .Keep planting and dont give up and if they are growing in the yard dont let them sit on wet grass it will kill them ..
:jol:


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

That is so cool. I've never seen a pumpkin pick it's own chair before.  I it kept it from lying on the wet ground and rotting. I'm trying to think of a way to display it so you can incorperate the chair.


----------



## byteme (Sep 26, 2009)

If you come up with a good idea we'll see .I never thought of keeping it in the chair its in a weird position as part of the bottom did the middle age spread and went left.Im glad i just let it do what it did the only thing i had to do was sticking a pail and a 2x8 under the bottom of the chair in case it broke the straps. It was working its way into the deck from the weight too.I know next time ill be using small skids to keep them off the ground ,good tip for the amature .Oh yeah im keepin the seeds outta this baby ..
:smilekin::tonguekin:


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

Our final tally as of Halloween night: three white pumpkins, one Cinderella and eight pie pumpkins. Not bad considering we're rank amateurs and more or less let nature take its course when the vines came into conflict with other plants, or each other.

We left ours on the vine as a living decoration until after the ToTs stopped. To our surprise we had neighbors taking pictures of their kids in the pumpkin patch. It's right by the sidewalk and not fenced, so the intrusion was minimal. I thought it was extremely cool. I just wish I'd realized it would happen. I would've weeded better beforehand and laid out stepping stones. Next year we'll be prepared.

My wife harvested the pumpkins afterwards, for fear of Halloween mischief. Even now we've got half a dozen more pie pumpkins growing, and finally a big Jack O'Lantern pumpkin. Figures!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I wish I could grow them, I've got the yard, but I also have the wildlife.
Between coyotes, opossum, raccoons, gophers, and rats on the ground and an amazing amount of flying wildlife the pumpkins wouldn't last.

For those wondering about sunburn on plants, yes, plants can sunburn. Try to avoid watering during the peak hours of heat/sunlight, the drops of water on the leaves act like magnifying glasses focussing the sun's light on the leaves. Watering first thing in the morning lets the most water actually reach the plant's root systems with minimal loss to evaporation, and minimal residual burning of the leaves or plants.


----------

